# Sister's Choices...



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure who all read my last post about my family. But some new updates and a totally different situation that I need some advice on. 

I finally got a call from my mom tonight. She has a cell phone now, that she can call me after 9pm her time. (which is 6pm my time). Anyway, she called me tonight(I was expecting it) and we got to talking about my sister. Let me back up and give you a little history on my sister's situation. 

My sister is 23(I think) and she is a mother of a 2yr old little boy. She is also engaged to a man who isn't my nephews father. (Long story and for a different day about the father). Anyway, my sister used to be headstrong, she used to not let others control her, she would tell you like it is, and she would NEVER allow someone to treat a child wrong. 

Now, my mom began telling me that her and my sister got into a major fight and she hasn't seen my nephew in 2 weeks(they live 3 hrs away, they just moved an extra hour a way, they used to live only 2) My mom has no promblem driving over and getting my nephew. She was telling me of a situation that caused everything to blow up...she told me that they went to drop Camden off and my sister was at work. Mike(the fiancee') told Camden to come her and give him a kiss, Camden did as he was told, he wanted down and he got down and tried to run away to run around and play, Mike told him in a stern voice and said, 'COME HERE". Camden didn't and Mike grabbed him took him inside and put him forceably on the couch and told him to sit there, Mike told him to stop wining and when he didn't Mike told him again in a stern voice to go to his room. 

Oh did I mention Camden was only 2????

My mom is upset, and I personally think this is an issue for them to work out. My mom told me to go on her Myspace to read the letter from my sister to her. I did and in it is says..."I am not Sarah, and I don't play games". Its like WTF???? 

Maybe I deserved it because I shouldn't be reading the email and getting in their business, but the only reason I did that was because my nephew and my sister are my mom's life. She will mentally flip out if she looses contact with them. Any advice to me that I can give to her with how to handle this? My sister says my mom is being overprotective, but my mom doesn't think so. My sister said Camden was only scared of Mike when my mom and step dad was around...personally, I dislike Mike.

My sister is no longer that strong willed person, she doesn't stand of for her beliefs and she's just not the same...any advice?


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

Without knowing the discipline goals of the parents it is difficult to tell what your mother witnessed. It is important, however, for someone to inform your sister of this so that she can either explain the situation, if she wants to, or she can address the issue with the fiance.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It might also be important to tell her that if Camden ever gets hurt by Mike and she stays around him and the boy gets hurt again that she could be responcible too. However, from your last post you did not put your mother in a rosy light. It could be that she is making a mountain out of a mole hill like these forums you only hear one side of a story. She needs to use caution and be even tempered here. If she forces her hand then your sister may deny her from seeing Camden. 

draconis


----------

